# Handel: Venus & Adonis - Cantatas & Sonatas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Zefiro / Gemma Bertagnolli / Alfredo Bernardini
Handel: Venus & Adonis - Cantatas & Sonatas

Release Date March 5, 2010
Duration01:15:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Vocal Music
Chamber Music

3


----------

